# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Anticonceptie op een rij - Artikels

## Déylanna

*DE PIL:*

De pil beschermt je tegen ongewenste zwangerschap. Hij bevat namelijk de vrouwelijke hormonen oestrogeen en progestageen (worden ook door de eierstokken aangemaakt). Wanneer je de pil slikt, krijg je extra hormonen binnen, waardoor de maandelijkse eisprong wordt onderdrukt. Er komt dus geen eitje vrij. Daarnaast wordt de binnenwand van de baarmoeder ongeschikt voor innesteling van een bevrucht eitje en het slijm in de ingang van de baarmoeder wordt ondoordringbaar voor zaadcellen. Je bent niet goed tegen zwangerschap beschermd als je de pil onregelmatig slikt (dagen vergeten). Je bent ook niet veilig als je langer dan 7 dagen gestopt bent of korter dan 7 dagen geslikt hebt. Als je net na het slikken van je pil hebt overgegeven of diarree hebt gehad ben je ook niet veilig. Gebruik dan altijd een condoom! 
Ben je de pil vergeten, of is je condoom gescheurd / afgegleden / vergeten dan zijn er twee manieren om zwangerschap alsnog te voorkomen: 
-*De 2x2 morning after pil* Dit zijn vier tabletten die werken vanaf 12 uur tot uiterlijk 72 uur na het onveilig vrijen. Je kunt het beste beginnen met slikken binnen 12 en 48 uur na het onveilig vrijen. 
-*Het morning after spiraaltje* Het morning after spiraaltje is een koperen spiraaltje dat uiterlijk 5 dagen na het onveilig vrijen ingebracht moet worden en niet langer dan 18 dagen na je menstruatie. Een voordeel is dat het morning after spiraaltje na plaatsing kan blijven zitten en als voorbehoedmiddel gebruikt kan worden. 

*DE PRIKPIL:*

De prikpil krijg je een keer in de drie maanden ingespoten. Het is een voorbehoedmiddel dat een hormoon bevat. Dit hormoon zorgt er op drie manieren voor dat je niet zwanger wordt: - je hebt geen eisprong, - de baarmoederwand wordt ongeschikt voor innesteling van een bevrucht eitje, - de baarmoedermond wordt minder toegankelijk voor zaadcellen. 
De prikpil is geen eerste keus voorbehoedmiddel. Heb je vervelende bijwerking, dan kun je niet zomaar (zoals bij de 'gewone' pil) stoppen. Je hebt namelijk al een injectie gehad. Deze werkt ongeveer drie maanden. Daarnaast kan het lang duren voor je zwanger wordt, als je stopt met de prikpil.

*HET VROUWENCONDOOM:*

Het vrouwencondoom is een doorzichtig zakje van sterk materiaal. Het is 17 cm lang en heeft een binnen- en een buitenring. De binnenring en het grootste gedeelte van het zakje zitten in de vagina. De buitenring bedekt de schaamlippen. De penis komt dus niet in aanraking met de vaginawand of de schaamlippen. 
Net als een gewoon condoom zorgt het vrouwencondoom ervoor dat zaadcellen worden opgevangen en dus niet in de vagina komen. Het voordeel van het vrouwencondoom is dat je het ruim voordat je gaat vrijen in de vagina in kunt brengen en je hoeft het ook niet direct uit te doen na het vrijen. Het vrouwencondoom beschermt tegen ongewenste zwangerschap, AIDS en SOA. 

*HET PESSARIUM:*

Het pessarium is een rubber koepeltje met in de rand een buigzame metalen ring. Je moet het voor de gemeenschap in de vagina inbrengen. Het pessarium zorgt ervoor dat de baarmoedermond afgesloten wordt. Samen met een zaaddodend middel biedt het pessarium een goede bescherming tegen het binnendringen van zaadcellen (smeer het op het pessarium voor het inbrengen). Het pessarium mag pas 8 uur na de gemeenschap verwijderd worden. Bij gebruik van een zaaddodend middel blijft sperma namelijk nog 8 uur leven. 
Je kunt het pessarium bij je huisarts of een arts van het Rutgers Huis aan laten meten. Er wordt onderzocht wat de goede maat voor je is. Het pessarium beschermt je tegen ongewenste zwangerschap, maar niet tegen AIDS of SOA! 

*HET SPIRAALTJE:*

Het spiraaltje is een plastic voorwerp van enkele centimeters dat door een arts in de baarmoeder wordt geplaatst. Het spiraaltje is omwonden met koper. Dit zorgt ervoor dat je niet zwanger wordt. Het afgegeven koper verdwijnt iedere maand met je menstruatie naar buiten. Het gaat bij het spiraaltje om een combinatie van drie effecten:
- door de werking van het spiraaltje wordt het baarmoederslijmvlies ongeschikt voor de innesteling van een bevruchte eicel;
- door de rechtstreekse werking van het koper op de eicel en de reactie van het baarmoederslijmvlies op het koper gaat de bevruchte eicel dood;
- zaadcellen worden door de inwerking van het spiraaltje ongeschikt gemaakt voor de bevruchting van de eicel. Het spiraaltje moet je halen bij je huisarts of een arts van de Rutgers Stichting. 
Een variatie op het spiraaltje met koper is Mirena. Het verschil is dat Mirena geen koper bevat maar een hormoon. Dat hormoon zorgt ervoor dat het slijm van de baarmoederwand nagenoeg ondoorgankelijk wordt voor sperma. Ook kan er geen innesteling plaatsvinden in het slijmvlies van de baarmoeder. Mirena wordt ingebracht door een arts. Het wordt nog niet vergoed door het ziekenfonds. 

*HET IMPLANON*

Implanon is een voorbehoedmiddel dat de stof progestageen bevat. Door middel van een plastic buisje wat in je bovenarm wordt geplaatst, komt deze stof langzaam in je bloed. Door de stof ontstaat er geen eisprong en het slijm van de baarmoedermond wordt minder toegankelijk voor zaadcellen. Implanon kan maximaal drie jaar blijven zitten. Dan moet het opnieuw ingebracht worden. Dit wordt gedaan door een arts of een gynaecoloog. 

*CONDOOM:*

Een condoom doe je om voordat de penis in contact komt met de vagina of anus. Even eerlijk, het is best even wennen, maar het is absoluut niet moeilijk (oefening baart kunst!).
* Scheur de verpakking in het midden open (over de datum? weggooien!). Pas op dat je het condoom niet beschadigt met je nagels, ringen etc.
* Als het condoom een zaadreservoir heeft, hou je dit met duim en wijsvinger dicht. Bij condooms zonder zaadreservoir zorg je dat er 1 a 2 cm ruimte is aan het uiteinde (daarin kan het zaad worden opgevangen). Rol met je andere hand het condoom helemaal over de penis af.
* Na het klaarkomen, moet je de penis direct terugtrekken. Hou het condoom vast als je dit doet! Als je te lang wacht wordt de penis slapper en kan het condoom afglijden.
* Maak na gebruik een knoop in het condoom en controleer of hij niet lek is (doe dit nooit vooraf, het condoom kan beschadigen!). Gooi het condoom in de vuilnisbak (dus niet door de wc spoelen...).
* Let erop dat je geen sperma aan je handen krijgt (hiermee kan een vrouw alsnog bevrucht worden).
* Doe nooit 2 condooms over elkaar en gebruik een condoom maar 1 keer. Als je nog een keer wilt vrijen moet je een nieuw condoom gebruiken

*DE NUVARING:*

De anticonceptiering is een maandelijkse methode van anticonceptie. Het is een flexibele anticonceptiering die ingebracht wordt in de vagina. De ring bevat een kleine hoeveelheid van dezelfde werkzame stoffen die de (anticonceptie)pil bevat. 
De anticonceptiering is een buigzame, doorzichtige, bijna kleurloze ring met een diameter van 5,4 centimeter en een doorsnede van 4 mm. De hormonen die voor de anticonceptie zorgen worden langzaam vrijgegeven. 
Uw arts zal u instrueren over hoe u de ring in de vagina in moet brengen, waarna u het vervolgens zelf kunt doen. De ring moet precies 3 weken blijven zitten. 
Na deze periode van 3 weken heeft u één stopweek, net zoals bij de standaard anticonceptiepil. Gedurende de stopweek treedt er ook een bloeding op. Deze begint meestal op dag 2 of 3 van de stopweek. 
Na de stopweek van 7 dagen moet u weer op dezelfde dag de nieuwe ring inbrengen.

----------


## Déylanna

*VERVOLG ANTICONCEPTIE:*



*DE EVRA:*

De anticonceptiepleister is een voorbehoedmiddel in de vorm van een dunne pleister van ongeveer 4,5 bij 4,5 centimeter welke op de huid wordt geplakt. Gedurende drie weken moet de pleister wekelijks vervangen worden. Na deze drie weken is er een stopweek waarin een bloeding plaatsheeft. 
De anticonceptiepleister bevat dezelfde hormonen als de gecombineerde anticonceptiepillen: oestrogeen (in dit geval ethinylestradiol) en progestageen (in dit geval norelgestromin). Met dagelijks 20 microgram oestrogeen is de anticonceptiepleister te vergelijken met een heel lichte pil. 
Elke pleister geeft een week lang gelijkmatig hormonen af die via de huid rechtstreeks in je bloedbaan terechtkomen. Deze hormonen voorkomen op twee manieren dat je zwanger raakt. Ze zorgen dat je eierstokken geen eicel afgeven en dat het slijm in je baarmoedermond taai wordt. Het is dan voor sperma erg moeilijk om in de baarmoeder te komen. 
De anticonceptiepleister kan geplakt worden op de bovenzijde van de bovenarm, op de bil, op de buik of op het schouderblad. De pleister mag NIET op de bovenbenen of op de borsten geplakt worden. Uiteraard kleeft de pleister heel goed, dus je kunt er gewoon mee douchen. 

*DE MIRENA:*

Het hormoonspiraal is een T-vormig voorwerp (beide armen van de T zijn ongeveer 3,5 cm lang) en in de verticale arm zit een staafje progesteron hormoon. 
Dit hormoon wordt langzaam afgegeven aan het baarmoederslijmvlies (endometrium) dat daardoor niet meer groeit en ongevoelig is voor de oestrogene hormonen die nog in de eierstokken gemaakt worden. Door dat effect en door het taaier worden van het slijm in de baarmoedermond lukt het de zaadcellen niet zich door de baarmoeder te verplaatsen. 
Het baarmoederslijmvlies wordt op den duur zo dun, dat er tijdens de menstruatie periode zeer weinig tot geen bloedverlies is omdat er eenvoudigweg nauwelijks meer slijmvlies is dat kan worden afgestoten. Veel vrouwen vinden het zeer plezierig nauwelijks tot geen maandelijks bloedverlies te hebben zeker als ze daarvoor juist veel bloedverlies hadden, terwijl daarnaast de betrouwbaarheid zeer hoog is. 
Het hormoonspiraaltje (Mirena) kan eenvoudig tijdens een bezoek aan de arts geplaatst worden en in principe op elke dag van de maand, maar de voorkeur van plaatsen gaat uit naar het eind van de menstruatie periode. Het spiraal kan 5 jaar in de baarmoeder blijven zitten, waarna het pas weer verwisseld hoeft te worden. Over het algemeen hebben vrouwen, behalve in het begin wat doorbraak bloedingen en soms buikpijn, later nauwelijks tot geen klachten. 
De hoeveelheid hormoon die dagelijks wordt afgegeven is veel minder dan bij de pil. 
In tegenstelling tot het koperspiraaltje, bevat het hormoonspiraaltje geen koper.

----------


## Agnes574

*Barrièrevormende anticonceptiemiddelen van A tot Z* 

Alle barrièrevormende anticonceptiemiddelen hebben iets gemeen:
ze werken lokaal om bevruchting en dus zwangerschap te voorkomen. 
Het grote voordeel ervan: ze geven niet de ongemakken van de hormonale anticonceptiemiddelen (gewichtstoename, hoofdpijn, misselijkheid, enz.). 
Het grootste nadeel is – op het koperen spiraaltje na – dat we er elke keer net voor het vrijen aan moeten denken.


*Het koperspiraaltje*
Het heeft dezelfde vorm als het hormoonspiraaltje en moet ook door een arts worden ingebracht. Het is 97% betrouwbaar, neutraliseert de zaadcellen en voorkomt dat het bevruchte eitje zich in het baarmoederslijmvlies innestelt. 

*Voordelen: Het werkt 3 en 10 jaar, afhankelijk van het type spiraaltje.

*Nadelen: Risico op uitstoting en infecties, soms langere en overvloedigere maandstonden, soms ook pijn en tussentijds bloedverlies. Beschermt in geen geval tegen SOA.


*Zaaddodende middelen in de vorm van crème, gel of een vaginale zetpil*
Ze worden voor de geslachtsgemeenschap in de vagina gebracht in de vorm van een crème, gel of zetpil. Ze vormen een fysieke barrière voor de zaadcellen en zijn 95% tot 98% betrouwbaar.

*Voordelen: Ze kunnen ook dienen als glijmiddel.

*Nadelen: Soms treedt er plaatselijke irritatie op. Beschermt in geen geval tegen SOA


*Het mannencondoom: een mannenkwestie?*
Het condoom voorkomt dat de zaadcellen in contact komen met de vagina en is 95 % betrouwbaar. 
Dat cijfer telt wel alleen maar als alle gebruiksvoorzorgen strikt opgevolgd worden. 
Het condoom moet op de juiste manier op de penis in erectie worden aangebracht en er moet een glijmiddel op basis van water worden gebruikt om elke risico op scheuren te voorkomen. 

*Voordelen: Makkelijk in gebruik en een uitstekende bescherming tegen SOA.

*Nadelen: Het kan tijdens het vrijen scheuren.


*Het vrouwencondoom: de vrouwen zijn de baas!*
Het vrouwencondoom is een doorzichtig, soepel zakje dat voor het vrijen in de vagina wordt gebracht en elk direct contact met de penis vermijdt; het beschermt dus ook tegen SOA. 

*Voordelen: Het vrouwencondoom is niet van latex en is dus interessant voor mensen met een allergie voor latex. 
Het is ook een instrument dat de controle weer in handen van de vrouw geeft…

*Nadelen: Het is duurder dan het mannencondoom en is minder discreet tijdens het vrijen.*


Het diafragma: heel discreet*
Het diafragma wordt diep in de vagina gebracht, net voor de baarmoederhals. 
Het verspert de doorgang voor de zaadcellen en maakt bevruchting dus onmogelijk. 
Om betrouwbaar te zijn moet het met een zaaddodende crème worden gebruikt en na het vrijen nog verschillende uren blijven zitten. 
Dat maakt het gebruik ervan behoorlijk lastig. 
Maar als het goed gebruikt wordt, is het heel doeltreffend. 

*Voordelen: Het diafragma kan vóór het vrijen worden aangebracht en is dus heel discreet.

*Nadelen: Advies van een arts is nodig om te weten welke van de drie bestaande maten van diafragma’s geschikt zijn. Beschermt in geen geval tegen SOA.

----------


## Aahaes

Hebben jullie ook informatie over Koperspiraal T-Safe specifiek? Die mag 10 jaar blijven zitten, kent amper bijwerkingen en staat op nummer 1 van de lijst met door de World Health Organization aanbevolen anticonceptiemiddelen. De T-Safe is volgens mij nog niet zo bekend...

----------

